# suspension upgrades???



## nmyers5 (Oct 18, 2014)

Alright everybody I was recently convinced to autocross my cruze this spring and i was told I should get strut bars, sway bars, etc. my question is which one improves handling the most and how hard is the install for a front and rear sway bar. Also where could i purchase these parts for a reasonable price.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Whiteline BHR-93 rear sway bar is a really easy install. It took about 45 minutes for me to install mine.

My thread.

I hadn't gotten pics added since I haven't had my car off the ground after the install.

The front sway bar is much more difficult. It involves removing the exhaust flex pipe, unbolting the condenser, radiator, and engine/transmission from the subframe and dropping it to remove and install the new one. I've been mulling over whether or not I want to take on that challenge. Having a 2LT with the sport suspension, the rear sway bar alone has made a big difference in handling but it has a tendency to oversteer and the front is slightly less stabilized than the rear. The whiteline bars really seem like a matched set.

As for the braces, you can find several Ultra Racing braces on ebay for (somewhat) reasonable prices.

I ordered my BHR-93 from Summit Racing since no one else was willing to take a backordered order. I think BnR has it slightly cheaper (By around $10?)


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

the front sway bar on the cruze isnt too bad, theres a few options for suspension upgrades though. the front strut bar and lower rear bar can be bought from ebay from UR Racing, for less than $300 total and shipped, it is a 10 minute install for both and imo, the best and cheapest upgrade you can do. if you want to really stiffen the rear, you can get the rear upper bar also, but this install is quite a bit harder than the other two bars, and you lose trunk space. the reason i recommend the upper strut bar and lower rear bar is they are super cheap and easy to install, and have no downside other than the desire to take corners a lot faster :grin:
throw on some better tires to stick to the road, maybe a coilover set from ebay for less than $1000 to get that stance. you should be good to go!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

:iagree: lol


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice timing! 

I also wanted to add that I replaced the OEM ContiProContact tires with some MUCH more sporty Toyo Proxes 4 Plus tires. XL rated with much stiffer sidewalls and a better compound has made the car feel much more like I want, and the handling was notably improved as well.


----------



## nmyers5 (Oct 18, 2014)

so best starter is probably the front strut tower bar and rear sway bar? then when the money is available get some coils. also how worth it is it to get the frame stiffeners from UR


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I was able to purchase a Front strut, lower rear and upper tower UR bars for about $95 a bar shipped (price includes shipping) from Malaysia. Company I purchased from was slow to ship and had horrible customer service. Next on my list is some sway bar links. I will say, though it could just be the butt sensor, the car does have a little less body roll and my crazy unprofessional high speed cornering seems to go more smoothly. If I remember correctly there were a couple of members that went from the UR bars to sway bars and liked the sway bars more.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

all struts are fairly easy to install, installed a couple my self just using a single jack lol..... coilovers i had professionally installed and aligned and the coilovers is was made the biggest improvement by far. im running dgr but in the summer switching over to the blisteins coilover lineup, i like what they did to them.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

chris10 said:


> I was able to purchase a Front strut, lower rear and upper tower UR bars for about $95 a bar shipped (price includes shipping) from Malaysia. Company I purchased from was slow to ship and had horrible customer service. Next on my list is some sway bar links. I will say, though it could just be the butt sensor, the car does have a little less body roll and my crazy unprofessional high speed cornering seems to go more smoothly. If I remember correctly there were a couple of members that went from the UR bars to sway bars and liked the sway bars more.


IIRC in the thread I was reading about the sway bar and UR bar interference, it was the old style rear sway bar that uses bushings and links that they had to remove certain UR bars to install. Based on how the BHR-93 mounts and where it travels, I do not believe that it would interfere with any UR bars since it essentially runs along the underside of the torsion beam.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

rear sway bar is a must.... don't know about the UR braces and if they even do anything. I could only see the front and rear bars making a big difference! good luck and keep me posted on this build!


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> rear sway bar is a must.... don't know about the UR braces and if they even do anything. I could only see the front and rear bars making a big difference! good luck and keep me posted on this build!


I would definitely recommend the Whiteline front and rear bars (BHF-93 and BHR-93). I would probably recommend the UR rear tower bar. I still have some stuff going on in the rear end even with the rear sway bar and I have the idea it would improve it. It's next on my list along with the front sway bar.

I just wish it was easier to install that front bar.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

the front top ( engine bay ) strut? what concerns are you having with the install?


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> the front top ( engine bay ) strut? what concerns are you having with the install?


I meant the front sway bar.


----------



## nmyers5 (Oct 18, 2014)

can someone here send me a link to somewhere other than ebay to buy the ultra racing rear 2pt lower bar


----------



## USPI2011 (Oct 31, 2019)

Justinus said:


> IIRC in the thread I was reading about the sway bar and UR bar interference, it was the old style rear sway bar that uses bushings and links that they had to remove certain UR bars to install. Based on how the BHR-93 mounts and where it travels, I do not believe that it would interfere with any UR bars since it essentially runs along the underside of the torsion beam.


Hello Cruz family a little bit of information for you the bhr 93 mounts underneath the spring brackets so it does not interfere with the urbrace but the adjustable white line rear sway bar amounts to the same hole as the UR bar I haven't received my rear sway bar from Australia yet but I'm going to figure something out so make them both work just an FYI.


----------

